
Ad-Blocking War Comes to India - msravi
http://thewire.in/47488/all-eyeballs-on-reader-reaction-as-ad-blocking-war-comes-to-india/
======
msravi
Turning off js for the site circumvents the blocker. In uMatrix:

hindustantimes.com www.hindustantimes.com script block

indiatimes.com timesofindia.indiatimes.com script block

lets you get past the blocker. But given their unambiguously hostile stance
against readers, I'd just stop reading what passes off as "news" on their
sites.

